# Is there anyone?



## Islandguy1242 (Jan 26, 2020)

Is there anyone that has gone through divorce that would be willing to talk with my via phone can you pm me thanks..


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

No. I am sorry but such personal contact is not allowed on TAM.


----------

